# 1st Big Order...



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Just about to place an order for;

MicroPak Micro Fiber Variety Pack (9899)
Meguiars NXT All Metal Polish (G-13005) 
Meguiars #26 Hi-Tech Yellow Liquid Wax (M2616)
Meguiars Step 1 - Deep Crystal Paint Cleaner (A3016) 
Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze (M-0716) 
MicroPak 16" x 16" Terry Style Ultra Plush Towel - Light Blue (9162)

I've just got some AG SRP and AG EGP as recommended by K8DAN.

I already have some #16 Mirror Glaze to use after the #7.

Anything i've missed or recommend?

PS - What's the discount code ATM?:thumb: 


Cheers,

Mark


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Where's everyone today?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

SOunds good! Discount code is detailing world I think

Best wait for Johnny although he'll be enjoying his GTI too much to post lol!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I saw a thread earlier saying he won't be getting it until Tuesday now. Not a happy chappy. 

I'll wait for a reply, just incase, as that'll be about £100 today on stuff. 

Mark


----------



## Tom1 (Nov 26, 2005)

I used it the other day and it was dw.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers mate, works a treat. 

Mark


----------

